
From protests to riots to lone wolf attacks. What next, Hong Kong? - hktruth
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/opinion/article/3037919/protests-riots-lone-wolf-attacks-what-next-hong-kong
======
simonblack
The protesters are starting to discover that they are like the pouty children
who, when told they can't watch television, think they should set fire to
their own couch.

You want to have to stand when you watch TV? OK, go ahead. Make my day. It's
not my problem. It's your couch, after all.

You want to ruin the metro? Go right ahead. It's _your_ metro.

Hong Kong's problem is that it has lost its importance as far as both the West
and China are concerned. China doesn't need Hong Kong, Shenzhen is just around
the corner. The West don't need Hong Kong, they can use Beijing or Shanghai,
etc. Hong Kong will be irrelevant by the time 1947 comes around.

Hong Kong in 1997 was a very important financial centre. Today, China has many
financial centres which are bigger and better than Hong Kong.

